

Show HN: Tinder for Startups - nishankkhanna
http://volleyit.co/

======
MichaelTieso
Nice looking UI and very easy to use. Just signed up. Can't imagine I'll
remember to check this site often, will there be any email notifications?

~~~
halalfood
There are e-mail updates. I've even gotten a personal e-mail from the co-
founder Mike Murchison himself when I signed up.

------
mintone
So apart from just having a sign up form, what does this actually do? I
haven't signed up, give me the reason why I should.

